# Siemens built in TK76K572GB/02 not switching on - no power



## MrsAlwaysRight (Jan 3, 2015)

Hi,

My built in Siemens machine has stopped working. It was fine the day before then the next morning it won't switch on at all. No coffee combined with a dry January is not getting the new year off to the best of starts!

Has anyone got any idea what might be the problem? Thank you


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Is the plug fused? If so, check the fuse first.


----------



## MrsAlwaysRight (Jan 3, 2015)

Glenn said:


> Is the plug fused? If so, check the fuse first.


Thanks for the reply - I have no idea! I'll see if my husband knows.


----------



## MrsAlwaysRight (Jan 3, 2015)

He's just changed the fuse on the plug which hasn't made any difference. It also has a european plug that goes into something that I assume is an adaptor of some kind which then has the UK plug coming from that. The adaptor and other plug are sealed units by the look of it. Apologies for the lack of technical knowledge I am clueless!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Maybe espressotechno or one of the other bean-to-cup specialists may be able to assist

How old is the machine? I assume it's not in warranty still?


----------



## MrsAlwaysRight (Jan 3, 2015)

I think it's about 4.5 years old, not sure how long the warranty would have been. Thanks for your help - much appreciated


----------

